# How do I get a phone from Uber?



## MJM2344

New driver, haven't started working yet. Was wondering how I can get a phone from Uber, so I don't have to use my own but I can't seem to find out where to do that. Any help?


----------



## LAuberX

The 3.5" screen on a 3G phone that costs $10.00/week or $43.33/month? so not worth it.

you are better off with your own LARGER phone so you can see Waze/Google Maps easier

Get a sturdy mount and put it in your line of vision, not down in the center console area.

An email to your local office or [email protected] should get you a phone if you insist.


----------



## Bart McCoy

MJM2344 said:


> New driver, haven't started working yet. Was wondering how I can get a phone from Uber, so I don't have to use my own but I can't seem to find out where to do that. Any help?


should have been an option to select that when you signed up
otherwise just email uber and tell them you want to pay them money weekly, they'll gladly send you a phone


----------

